# Ask Boehr



## clarkstonmi (Sep 27, 2000)

Boehr, I recently bought a High tired Golf Cart, Called a work horse made by ez-go golf carts. It has lights, turn signals, dump box, heater, windshield and runs on gasoline My question is 1.) Do I need a "ORV" sticker on the unit to say travel on a public dirt road about 100 yards from the cabin to are private property. 2.) Can I have the unit on two tracks on National Forest property? 3.) what would the helmet law be for a "Golf Cart"? The reason I ask is I have a Handicap sticker for my car and cannot walk very far, 100 yards on a good day and if I walk the 100 yards down the road I will never make it to my stand.. 

Thanks
Clarkstonmi


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

By the definition of the current laws and ORV use in national forest (however screwed up you may think it it), the vehicle has to be street legal before you can get an ORV sticker for it and ride it down two tracks. So you can get an ORV sticker for an Enduro motorcycle for instance that has rear view mirror, blinkers, plates, and 125cc, but you could not for a dirt bike that is basically the same bike with all the other extras torn off. Pretty screwed up huh?


----------



## clarkstonmi (Sep 27, 2000)

Steve, I hear what your saying, I'm sure that is not street legal it's a glorified golf cart, has a 12 h.p. engine (c.c. ?) it does have a rear view mirror. The reason that I have this is my quad was to hard to shift (automatic) so I thought / hoped this would be a great solution to my problem, what is the deal on hunting from a motorized vehical for some one with just leg injury's?. don't spend any time on this but if you know what they are I would appreciate your answer. I have never checked into this?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving to ORV forum.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Good questions and to be perfectly honest, there are a lot of differnt answers. I will attempt to give a simple answer, if there is such a thing but I would suggest you look at:
http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SubIndex.asp?SubLinkID=337&sec=recr&parent=80 

Golf Cart?

A ORV sticker will not do you any good to operate on a public road because all motorized vehicles must have license plates and ORV's are not legal on a public roads with the exception of two-tracks which are marked open to ORV's.

As far as your golf cart being an ORV, there are a number of different definitions but the easiest is, are you using it as an Off Road Vehicle? If it is operated off highways and roads, then it is an ORV.


National Forest property?

Huron-Manistee has a policy closed unless posted open, just like the state, for ORV's. All forest roads are open to street legal vehicles which means it must have license plates. Contact 1-800-821-6263 for more info concerning federal regs.

Hiawatha is very much like Huron-Manistee but signing is a little different. A phone number for them is 1-906-786-4062.

Ottawa The signing is very much like Hiawatha. A phone number for them is 1-906-932-1330.

Helmet?

If you are using it as an ORV you must wear a helmet and eye protection unless there is an approved roof and proper safety belts.

You can get an ORV sticker for anything but the feds have their own rules for lands managed by them. There is no requirement for lights etc., to obtain an ORV sticker.

As far as hunting from any motorized vehicle, you must have a permit to hunt from a motor vehicle which the law is specific. To get that permit you must have a permanent disbility such a being a paraplegic or amputee.

[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 10-31-2000).]


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I am confused about the ORV sticker, are you saying in order for me to drive my truck on a two track I need a sticker? Is this for state land or only Federal? And lastly how long has this been a law, because I'm surely a criminal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2000)

I'm with nailer on this question. Also, what about if I pull 100 yards into a field and park? Or I'm driving on a two track that is marked as an ORV trail but was previously just your average two track on public lands?


----------



## TGehrs (Apr 8, 2000)

All of the ORV trails that I have ridden four
wheelers and bikes on are far to narrow to 
drive to drive a truck or SUV on. It was my
understanding that if you have a license from the secretary of state on your vehicle
you can drive any two track or snowmobile trail on public property.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Those are good questions but tough to answer in general terms. I will give it a try. Providing you are in an area that motorized vehicles are not prohibited, your vehicle has license plates and a convetional motor vehicle can drive down, an ORV sticker is not needed. Now, I'm not talking about a mud hole on a regular two track that the only reason a conventional vehicle (car or 2-wheel drive truck) can't continue is just because of the mud hole. ORV registration is never needed on private property and an ORV registration is not needed on a 4-wheel drive or conventional vehicle on a frozen lake etc., if you are brave enough to drive your car on the ice that is. Hope that helps.

[This message has been edited by boehr (edited 12-03-2000).]


----------

